# AFX or JL?



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

This guy has a couple nomads listed on EBay. He claims they are AFX. I've not found any descriptions in the slot books that show a solid green car without painted head lights. Anyone ever see these before? He has two of each.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270626556863&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-57-CHEVY-NOMAD-SOLID-YELLOW-TYCO-T-JET-/270626558058?pt=Slot_Cars


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Did AFX ever use colored glass? I don't know but I would doubt it.

They did? I'm surprised.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*AFX or JL*

They look to be AFX ,the green one , I would guess that the dark green stripes were removed . The yellow one the red sunbrust paint job removed . Not for sure , but that would be my guess . What makes me think this is silver trim on the side is missing also.

Don


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i'm thinking they are AFX also. they look to be molded in color, where the JLs are molded in white and painted, i think. feel free to jump in and confirm/refute this...

--rick


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

yes they are both afx look at the grill it cut out around the tank jl is not cut out plus jl never did a staight yellow nomad


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't know much about JL's other than what was already said, but I'm not sure they came with screw posts. These look to be AFX to me


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Seller got back to me. He confirmed that the numbers on the glass are 1760-006 and 1760-001 on the body.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

real.green is missing dk green stripes.There were a couple of shades of yellow.No post on AW


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Look valid to me. AFX did use colored glass, notably red and blue in the Nomads. They did come in yellow (odd the silver trim and orange pipes are gone/stripped maybe?) and there are a few lime cars listed in books. Could stripped, but the pipes are the right color (no silver trim) leads me to believe it's a factory car that didn't make through to the dark green stripes or silver accents being placed or cut for cost purposes. The pink and blue Nomads came with and without stripes also.

-Paul


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

IMHO, both cars have been monkied with even though solid Lime Green is a valid nomad color.

Again in IMHO, it appears the green has been stripped of it's stripes (and the headlightes of silver) and the yellow is a chrome strip.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have the 57s in red and a white one that are dechromed.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Towards the end of the companies life they offered plai jane cars as extra bodies with another complete car. So that could explain the difference.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*colored glass?*



DesertSlot said:


> Did AFX ever use colored glass? I don't know but I would doubt it.
> 
> They did? I'm surprised.


The brown Nomads and blue Nomads had red glass...
And maybe the Black Nomads?
The yellow car looks strange without any headlight or trim paint.
$50 each? Not for me...

Scott


----------

